# ok now i know i am getting old-ok just old



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i couldn't sleep again due to end of month syndrome and soo much to get done with little time. i thought best check e-mails as has been a while, viagra russian brides and ppi claims of getting me thousands back. then shag a slapper and bingo crap galore......how can i stop all of this stuff i have never signed up to coming in as it is 90% of my flipping in box..........am on blueyonder.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> i couldn't sleep again due to end of month syndrome and soo much to get done with little time. i thought best check e-mails as has been a while, viagra russian brides and ppi claims of getting me thousands back. then shag a slapper and bingo crap galore......how can i stop all of this stuff i have never signed up to coming in as it is 90% of my flipping in box..........am on blueyonder.


Blueyonder must have Junk filtering and there is probably additional filtering in your email client.

The best way to avoid this issue is to have a separate email address aliases for all your activity on line and also email links from your websites. If the Junk then becomes too severe you can simply discard that email alias and set up a new one.

Personally I have one email alias for online shopping and another for banking. The another for eBay and another for everything else you have to sign up for. My private and business emails are not divulged to any service online and so I can narrow down the source of the Junk problem by which email alias they use. :wink:

All aliases point to my primary email address so get delivered to the same account but the sender doesn't know that. You can then set up rules to direct the rubbish straight to separate folders or even the Trash before you open them. So serious, proper stuff is then filtered from the crap.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

and in english that means? Rich


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> and in english that means? Rich


Get someone else to do it for you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

or sign up with gmail. No spam since I did


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Im always confused by spam as I have about 4 email addys I use and get very little spam on them.

I do know that a massive mistake you can make is to put your email address on a post etc.

I'm guessing maybe it's your webites that the bots are taking your email address from Gaz.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Im always confused by spam as I have about 4 email addys I use and get very little spam on them.
> 
> I do know that a massive mistake you can make is to put your email address on a post etc.
> 
> I'm guessing maybe it's your webites that the bots are taking your email address from Gaz.


yeah james but you click to unreg on it and end up with even sodding more??? whats that all about. its like picking a spot and thinking ha got you ya little bastard to find the next morning 300 have sprouted in protest at the murder you caused the previous evening!!!!
anyway back to painting, i hate painting on a sunday for some reason.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> yeah james but you click to unreg on it and end up with even sodding more??? whats that all about.


Like a fake viagra seller is genuinely going to remove you from his mailing list. It's about saying "yes this email address is active, please send more of this shit!" :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > yeah james but you click to unreg on it and end up with even sodding more??? whats that all about.
> ...


ok for what purpose scoob, as i never click any of them unless to unreg as stated.........the rest go into my junk filter but i want them to be stopped forever lol.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Do you think the sort of people who send out spam like that have any intention of removing people from lists when they unsubscribe? To be honest, if I was a spammer and someone clicked unsubscribe on one of my mails, I'd want to do three things:

1. Use the unsubscribe link to take them to a website riddled with malware
2. Try to get them to disclose some information on that site
3. Because they're naive enough to click unsubscribe, send them loads more spam, as they're a good target.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok point taken spandy...........just delete and never click unreg, maybe that explains how my online server got hacked and taken away from me a year or so ago. it is only ever my personal one never the two works mail addies


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


I refer you to my previous answer.


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Spandex said:


> if I was a spammer and someone clicked unsubscribe on one of my mails, I'd want to do three things:
> 
> 1. Use the unsubscribe link to take them to a website riddled with malware
> 2. Try to get them to disclose some information on that site
> 3. Because they're naive enough to click unsubscribe, send them loads more spam, as they're a good target.


You sound like a rather nice creature Spandex :?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Yodah said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > if I was a spammer and someone clicked unsubscribe on one of my mails, I'd want to do three things:
> ...


A controversial creature Spandex is :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Yodah said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > if I was a spammer and someone clicked unsubscribe on one of my mails, I'd want to do three things:
> ...


Because I can imagine how a spammer sees the world?? Nasty Spandex and his ability to imagine things...


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

All I do is tick the selection box on each spam or unwanted e-mail and mark it as Phishing scam, never see them again, spam has reduced to a trickle now as their stopped at the server when marked as Phishing.......... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

